# New EMS Academy Needs Help With Equipment



## blevinsjosh (May 2, 2011)

We are starting a new EMS academy here in portsmouth ohio. We are in need of training equipment before we can get our state accredidation. The following is a list of state required items. If anyone can help it is appreiciated.

Anatomy Models
CPR Manikans
Defibrillation Manikans
OB Manikans
Blood Pressure Cuffs
ETCO2 Equipment
Bandaging supplies
Wheeled stretcher
Scoop Stretcher
Flexible Stretcher
Stair Chair
Backboards
Short Boards or KED
Extrimity Splints
Bag Valve Masks
AED Trainers
Oxygen Tank and regulator
EPI Pen Trainers
Synthetic skin manikin for injection
Adult, Child, Infant intubation manikan
Traction Splint
Air or Vacume Splint
Suction unit
Flow restricted powered ventilation device
Oral and nasal airways
Intubation kit
Triage
IV Arm
Chest decompression manikan
IO infusion trainer
Manual Defib Monitor
Dysrythmia generator
Cricothyrotomy Manikin


----------



## Flight-LP (May 2, 2011)

www.buyemp.com
www.boundtree.com
www.dixieems.com
www.chiefsupply.com
www.galls.com
www.allmed.net
www.mooremedical.com
www.thebuffshop.com
www.progressivemed.com
www.armstrongmedical.com

All have plenty of supplies for you to purchase......................


----------



## blevinsjosh (May 2, 2011)

Flight-LP said:


> www.buyemp.com
> www.boundtree.com
> www.dixieems.com
> www.chiefsupply.com
> ...



Greatly apprieciate your information, and we already have a purchase plan for all of our items, but we also wanted to go to the ems community to see if anyone may have used items that they are selling or would consider donating. Anywhere we can save money to help provide better education, will help.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2011)

Try all the local fire departments and ambulance services. Most have backboards, KED's, traction splints and other random flotsam and jetsam that I'm sure they would love to unload.

Otherwise, get out the checkbook.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 2, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Try all the local fire departments and ambulance services. Most have backboards, KED's, traction splints and other random flotsam and jetsam that I'm sure they would love to unload.
> 
> Otherwise, get out the checkbook.



Agreed.

Kill two birds with one stone. Build the relationships necessary for a successful preceptoring program with local partners and see if they'll donate retired equipment for training purposes. 

There wasn't a single back board anywhere in my Paramedic lab that wasn't sporting a decal from a local service and all the bags were clearly retired. Thankfully the simulation equipment was all new and shiny.

Besides, anything I might have to donate would kill you with the shipping.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 2, 2011)

Considering the number of fly-by-night EMS "academies" is something often lamented here, I doubt you get much assistance.

Willingness to use someone else's cast off junk (especially when it comes to things like manakins and cardiac monitors) hardly says "we're putting together a top quality program".

Unless your college based in an area that has no college based program, I can't say new schools are something we need.


----------



## OCCPR (May 2, 2011)

*Used Equipment*

Many Fire Departments will donate equipment to Mexico when service dates have expired. A lot of times these items are in great condition too. Sometimes the private sector far exceeds government training institutions. Good luck.


----------



## medicdan (May 3, 2011)

It appears you are trying to start a for-profit educational institution, and looking for some help with startup costs? Why don't you put together a business plan, and apply for a loan, or grant funding? An attraction to students looking at your program should be the new shiny equipment.

Have you thought about why you want to start a new program? How many programs exist in your area? Is there a shortage of EMTs?


----------



## Veneficus (May 3, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Have you thought about why you want to start a new program? How many programs exist in your area? Is there a shortage of EMTs?



There are no shortage of EMS schools in Ohio,

Only a shortage of good ones.

Many of the people  like to put together their own stuff "as best as they can,"
rather than the time and expense to travel to a reputable place.

Notice the very key words:


 "We are in need of training equipment before we can get our state accredidation. The following is a list of state required items."

Aka the absolute minimum standards.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 3, 2011)

Wow, a business idea with no business plan, no venture capital and a public plea for assistance to allow yourself to go into a for profit competitive industry.

Sorry man but you have some serious homework to do before I would even think about giving you anything.

This is friendly advice...I am a small business owner and know the hardships. You are not prepared and are several steps ahead of yourself.


----------



## crazycajun (May 3, 2011)

I know a couple of medics who went to Shawnee State in Portsmouth and claim it is a very good program. If this is true you may be hard pressed to compete with them.


----------

